# Reynolds Wheel stickers?



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

I have no sticker on my rims right now, but was thinking of putting on a grey on black ghost sticker after seeing this image. My ride is the Tarmac SL2. Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice bike!


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

that little bitty sticker i see is just about all the stickering you need, the bike says it all...


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

The bike looks great as is except for the yellow valve caps and taking a picture with the chain on the small ring.


----------



## takl23 (Jul 22, 2007)

You could go here: Custom Stickers, Decals and More at Victory Circle Graphix

But I like it how it is.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Mtl_Rookie said:


> Any thoughts or ideas?


It would sucks and you would be seen as the sheep who follow every single trend with a 2 years jetlag.

Your wheels look great as they are now. Don't do that.


----------



## Mtl_Rookie (Jul 24, 2011)

T0mi said:


> It would sucks and you would be seen as the sheep who follow every single trend with a 2 years jetlag.
> 
> Your wheels look great as they are now. Don't do that.


Thanks, I also like how they are now. I was just wondering about some change.

@ Mimason: I probably should ditch the yellow caps.lolz and I did realized I forgot to change to the larger chain ring when I was lookin at the pics :idea:


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

...valve nuts too.


----------

